# C-section or Natural birth?



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I am looking for some ideas. I know it's my decision and I need to make my mind up but I don't seem to be able to! The Dr has told me pros and cons of natural vs c-section but says it's up to me. I know it's early days yet (I'm 24 weeks) but I'd love to have things straight in my mind. The essence is as follows:
I'm 47 years pregnant through IVF with Donor Egg - higher risk of preclampsia (although they said they'd monitor me etc.)
I want a second child and happy to wait for the year they've said but I am concerned about scaring of my uterus after a c-section (any thoughts?)
I'm not bothered about driving and am not relying on this (so doesn't impact on c-section recovery).
I've had major ops before so not bothered about them.
I have problems with my bladder (can't control sometimes) so thought a natural birth wld cause more probs but the Dr said a C-section cld make it worse.
They said they wouldn't let the birth go over 40 weeks so I guess they'd induce then which doesn't sound pleasant.
If I had a natural birth I'd prob have to make my own way to the hosp when in labour but it's not far from my flat at all so could get a taxi.
So..... what would you do in my position? The majority of my friends are saying c-section and one Dr said 'most women in your position would go for c-section' and another said 'no Dr would turn you down for a c-section' so are they inadvertently saying they recommend it? 
Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lauren 

Really gotta be your decision and may be worth seeing how you cope during your pregnancy. Most drs don't make decision about delivery till about 34/36weeks. 

Yes a lot of ladies in your position would probably opt for a caesarean but that doesn't mean you have to. And yes most drs would probably support you if thays the decision you made

Like you say it is an operation, a major one and if you medically/obstetrically low risk there eoulld be no medical indication for a caesarean. However given your age and fact it is a donor pregnancy they would want to treat you as a precious pregnancy. 

They currently recommend an 18mth to 2yr gap after a caesarean so don't know if that would affect your deciding at all? They probably not recommending it but saying that they would understand/support you if that's what you choose. 

Does that make sense? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Kaz, thanks for your response. When you say 'how I cope' what do you mean? 
Kind regards,
Maureen


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Maureen

Cope is probably the wrong word more how your pregnancy progresses I.e if you sail through your pregnancy with no complications, blood pressure etc and feel well then maybe a normal birth would be advised. However if you were struggling, had complications then a caesarean may be better. Does that make sense? 


Kaz xxx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Kaz, thank you very much for this it's very helpful. I haven't had any complications at all - just low pressure which has affected me but I understand is good / fine from the pregnancy point of view. Am I right?

Would you be happy to answer this one for me? Are IVF babies often born earlier than non IVF ones? I was wondering that given there was a definite date of conception in the case of IVF. I was told by the Obsetrician that they wouldn't want me to go over 40 weeks but from what I've been reading IVF babies are often born before that. I want to avoid being induced, that's where my thinking started.

Of course it's not an exact science but am interested in your view if that's OK with you.

Kind regards and thanks, thanks, thanks!
Lauren x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmmm now this is an interesting one! 

Yes we know when ivf babies conceived but a "normal" pregnancy is 37-42 weeks of pregnancy. 

I know that some obstetricians don't want ivf mums to go overdue but I don't know whether this is based on evidence or a professional experience of some of them. I don't know of any evidence to support it currently. 

If you do not want to be induced then you need to inform your consultant of this when discussing delivery. However this will probably mean going overdue unless you labour yoyeself before then or decide to go down the route of a section. 

Please bear in mind that as midwives we deal with normal and the obstericians deal with the conplications. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Kaz x


----------

